# Bad news from the Vet about Charlie!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He has a Mast Cell Tumor in his groin, I felt it last week and it grew within a week to the size of a golf ball. The bad news is, we can't do surgery, his heart and health is not stable enough to go though surgery and anesthesia. The vet and I decided to let him go until his time comes, I have to watch the growth and he also said that they can burst sometimes, also if he stops eating, that would be a sign that it had spread though his body. Sad part is if it keeps growing like it has he probably don't have much time left.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh...so sorry to read this news. Hugs to you and your sweet Charlie.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry.... Poor Charlie has had a rough time lately. I will keep you and he in my prayers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh Heidi, I am so so sorry to hear this. Having just gone through this with Marie, I know how heartbreaking it can be.

If there is a silver lining, you know what is facing you and Charlie, and you have time to say your good-byes, and make the most of the time you have left with him.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for you guys... We know what you are going thought. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Heidi-

I'm very sorry to hear this. I said a big awww...when I saw the title of this thread. Poor guy, I wish you the best of memories the days that you have him. He's a good dog, I feel so bad for him.

-Caryn
and 
Maddie


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to learn about Charlie's prognosis. Lifting you guys up in prayer and just love and take care of his needs until he's ready to go to the rainbow bridge. Hugs


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Charlie!

Please give him a hug and a sloppy smooch for the gang here in PA! (And a hug for yourself, too!).

We'll keep you both in our thoughts....

SJ


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You have certainly had a tough year. Will keep you and Charlie in my thoughts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel so bad for you and Charlie. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this news. You and Charlie are in my thoughts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear the sad news about poor Charlie. The poor boy has been living on borrowed time so make every day his best. Give him a big hug from the boys from Maine.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I"m so sorry to hear about Charlie. He's been such a little fighter and I hope the time he has left is happy and pain free. The time we have with them is never long enough, but know that he lived a full and wonderful life with you. He's a very lucky dog to have you there with him, now more than ever.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is so sad. I'm very sorry. Take good care of Charlie. He needs you now.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of this news. Make each and everyday special for him. Hopefully there will be no pain at all with this for him. Best wishes to you and Charlie.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your bad news with Charlie. Thoughts and prayers are with you both, cherish your time with each other.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That was one question I asked it the tumor would be painful, he told me no. He is on 2 pain meds now and doing good. He got a big bowl of Mashed Potatoes with beef and gravy tonight. No more diet he can have whatever he wants.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

ohhhh I'm so sorry to hear the sad news on charlie. hes such a fighter. I will say a few prayer's for him and you. thinking of you! hugs.....

Debbie & mason


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm very, very sorry Heidi~major prayers coming your way from the whole pack.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Know that he is so blessed to have a loving owner like you. I am sure he knows. Charlie and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs and prayers from Dallas. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.Poor Charlie!.You are both in prayers!.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear this, spoil that boy rotten & give him a big kiss from us! Hugs to you!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. I know it will be hard when the time comes but he had a long happy life.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. At least you now know what you're facing. Spoil the cute little guy rotten for whatever time he has left!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. The seniors are the best, but they have the worst things that happen.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Heidi I am so sorry to hear this about Charlie. I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry you received such sad news today. Just take it day by day as best as you can. Keep on spoiling that sweet old man! I'll keep you and Charlie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry Heidi...make each day special, and know we are here.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this  Poor baby... love him like there's no tomorrow, (which I know you do) and know that we are here for you I'll keep you guys in my prayers..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi,
I am so sorry about the news of Charlie. I just knew that he would get great news and am just now crying knowing that it wasnt. I pray that you still have alot of time left with him spoiling him rotten and loving him. Give him all my kisses and hugs and tell him he is the best bud. From his SS. 
It hit me hard I guess because him and Beau have been going thru the same things for awhile now.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Heidi,
> I am so sorry about the news of Charlie. I just knew that he would get great news and am just now crying knowing that it wasnt. I pray that you still have alot of time left with him spoiling him rotten and loving him. Give him all my kisses and hugs and tell him he is the best bud. From his SS.
> It hit me hard I guess because him and Beau have been going thru the same things for awhile now.


I know, now you keep Beau going, I didn't want to say anything about the lump until I was sure what it was, I didn't even tell the kids. I knew it wasn't a fatty tumor, it felt to lumpy and hard.
I'm crying too, but at least he had a very good life with us for 14 years and we might have him a couple more month. One never knows, I hoping and praying this thing won't grow to fast.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry... Give him all the love and attention that you can.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

You and your family have had way too much heartbreak lately. Hang in there and give our best to Charlie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> You and your family have had way too much heartbreak lately. Hang in there and give our best to Charlie.


Thank you, this might sound horrible but at least I had him for 14 years, Peanut was a shock she was only 1 year old. Don't get me wrong, I love him to death and wish I could keep him around forever but I know I'm gonna have to let him go soon. I will not let him suffer.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Charlie and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Heidi I'm so sorry to read about Charlie...got all teary eyed at the thought of you losing your dear sweet boy. I'll be praying for you all and hoping that Charlie has pain free time left with his loving family. Such a sweet boy, and yes diet be ****** give him whatever he wants, he deserves it.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Heidi! I am so sorry! MCT is what took my Artie last December so I know what you are going through.

I feel blessed I was able to let her go knowing she had cancer rather than make her live, knowing cancer had her. It's never easy, but your heart will tell you when the time is right.

Much love and you will be in my prayers. If you need to talk, please PM me.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohhh, poor Charlie  Give that sweet boy a hug from me and Tucker.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry to read this! I am glad that you have had some wonderful 14 years with Charlie and I can imagine how you want to keep him forever anyway! {{{{HUGS}}}} I'm sorry I am so bad with words at times like these, but you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


Tiffany


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie. It's going to be hard but with the love you have for Charlie you will do the best for him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all and especially Jazz & Jules for listening to me.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thank you all and especially Jazz & Jules for listening to me.


Anytime sweetie!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. I sdaw love him, let him have tghings you wouldn't not normally, spoil him. That is what we did when our 12 year old Irish Setter was diagnoses with bone cancer and we knew his time was limited. He had 10 wonderful weeks and that was so important to us.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I sdaw love him, let him have tghings you wouldn't not normally, spoil him. That is what we did when our 12 year old Irish Setter was diagnoses with bone cancer and we knew his time was limited. He had 10 wonderful weeks and that was so important to us.


Oh we will, the diet is off, he can have anything he wants


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Heidi... 

Reading your post brought me tears of sorrow followed by tears of laughter... Mashed Potatoes and Gravy! Charlie will think he's already in heaven. We did something similar with our Opus at the very end. Not overdoing it but every day we made sure to give her something that we knew she loved. Well maybe, more then once special thing each day... So, if you don't mind, please give Charlie a scratch behind the ear or a belly rub from us...or even better.... both.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh poor Charlie i have just seen the post and i have grown very found of Charlie he reminds me of my little Jack Russel with lived to be 15 1/2 she had a simalar thing on her kidney and we could not her operated on but she did go on to live for quite a while and she was very spoiled as well she could have anything she wanted.
Hugs Charlie.

Maggie


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Charlie. It brings me back to losing Lucky last year. She was 13 and when I knew the time was near she also had whatever food she wanted. Just before going to the vets that last time I fed her corned beef and ham (her faves).

I hope he is with you for as long as possible. Give the boy some hugs from me.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Heidi... I'm soo very sorry to hear this. (((HUGS))) to you all!!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this! I hope that you get a good couple of months with him to spoil him rotten. You've gone through too much these last few months...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about Charlie. My sisters beagle had the same type tumor. It got very large, but didn't interfere with her quality of life. She lived a year with it and ended up being helped to the Bridge for other reasons. She was 16 yrs. old.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Heidi, I'm sorry to hear the news about Charlie, god love him.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your news about Charlie, give him a big hug from me and Tom


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

This is sooo sad to read


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all for your wishes, I spoiled him tonight he got a hamburger from McDonalds, it was gone in 5.4 seconds.


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Bless ya! Such hard news...Sounds like you've got the spoiling down pat...a hamburger all his own! Hugs to Charlie and his family!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a sweet old guy who doesn't deserve this. You and your family in my prayers


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I said yesterday it was golf ball size, it's more like tennis ball size, so it's a pretty good size tumor.
I bet be gained all the 6 pounds he lost back since yesterday. Travis my nephew was crying tonight, he said ever since I came to leave here you guy's had bad luck. I had a hard time convincing him it's not his fault, things happen for a reason. Charlie had a long happy life. Then he said what about Peanut, well didn't know what to tell him other then it was meant to be, god took her for a reason. Poor boy.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I said yesterday it was golf ball size, it's more like tennis ball size, so it's a pretty good size tumor.
> I bet be gained all the 6 pounds he lost back since yesterday. Travis my nephew was crying tonight, he said ever since I came to leave here you guy's had bad luck. I had a hard time convincing him it's not his fault, things happen for a reason. Charlie had a long happy life. Then he said what about Peanut, well didn't know what to tell him other then it was meant to be, god took her for a reason. Poor boy.


Bless his heart, just keep reassuring Travis that its not his fault. i'm so sorry about Charlie. you and your family have been thru so much. i'm praying for all of you. Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Bless his heart, just keep reassuring Travis that its not his fault. i'm so sorry about Charlie. you and your family have been thru so much. i'm praying for all of you. Denise


Thanks Denise, I think it just hit him tonight, we know it's not his fault. 
Kids sometimes have a hard time understanding why things happen.
Even my oldest Steffi was crying, well her and Nikki crew up with him pretty much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Travis,
Please tell him that it is not his fault. That it would have happened whether he was there or not. God has a plan. You are very blessed in having him in your life sharing the good times and bad. He is a great kid and I hope he will realize him coming to live with you is one of the good things that has happened in your life. And just concentrate on the good times with Charlie and the new baby coming. Give that little Charlie a kiss from SS.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I just saw this Heidi. I'm so very sorry about your sweet boy, Charlie. I also feel so bad that you are having to go through this again with another of your babies. I hope Charlie stays painfree and comfy, and spoiled rotten during his last days. Big hugs to you Charlie Boy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Poor Travis,
> Please tell him that it is not his fault. That it would have happened whether he was there or not. God has a plan. You are very blessed in having him in your life sharing the good times and bad. He is a great kid and I hope he will realize him coming to live with you is one of the good things that has happened in your life. And just concentrate on the good times with Charlie and the new baby coming. Give that little Charlie a kiss from SS.


I told him that it was meant to be, there is nothing me or him can do to stop it, he just feels like he's been bad luck since he got here, not true. We been going through it long before he even came into the picture. We are on the track now to better luck , hubby got a job and we probably can save the house after all.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hugs to Charlie and spoil your little man rotten !!!!!, so sorry you are having a tough time,Charlie knows how much he is loved
Enjoy every moment with sweet Charlie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So desperately sorry to hear that you have more bad news. Somebody


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your sad news about Charlie - sending special hugs for him and best wishes to you and your family


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I too am just reading your post this morning. I am so terribly sorry, and I know how much your family has been going through. Sending hugs and prayers to you, your family...and that adorable Charlie. May you enjoy the special time you have with him...until the good Lord calls him to the bridge. I am just so sad for all of you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a tear


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your Charlie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Charlie had a good day today, no pain, got some pizza for supper, checked the tumor and I think it's still about the same size. He was outside a lot today, it was beautiful and he enjoyed the sun and warm weather.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that he had another good day. I know all the goodies is helping along with your love. Give him my nightly kiss. (((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Glad that he had another good day. I know all the goodies is helping along with your love. Give him my nightly kiss. (((((((HUGS)))))))


I will, thanks Carol, huggs to Beau and you're crew


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am sure that relaxing in the sun makes him feel good.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry to hear this. this is the tough part of loving them so much.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I am sure that relaxing in the sun makes him feel good.


It does, he had another good day but I think the tumor is getting bigger by the day. :no: He had a steak tonight, yes he's getting spoiled rotten.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear Charlie had another good day! It's wonderful that he is getting to enjoy the beautiful weather and chow down on some yummy treats. I bet he just loved that steak tonight! Give that boy a belly rub for me!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Glad to hear Charlie had another good day! It's wonderful that he is getting to enjoy the beautiful weather and chow down on some yummy treats. I bet he just loved that steak tonight! Give that boy a belly rub for me!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Sure will, belly rub done...LOL


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Such sad news. This has been a tough year for you and for Charlie. You guys are very much in our thoughts and our prayers.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Just saw this thread Heidi..we're sorry to hear about Charlie and we'll be praying hard for u guys.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I've just now seen this also. I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie. It sounds like you've got the "loving every minute thing" down. That's what I'm doing with Buffy too. Take care and give Charlie a hug & kiss from me, Buffy & Abby.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> I've just now seen this also. I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie. It sounds like you've got the "loving every minute thing" down. That's what I'm doing with Buffy too. Take care and give Charlie a hug & kiss from me, Buffy & Abby.


Thank you, I read about you're Buffy and you do the same, love and kisses to Buffy.
Heidi


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is still doing good, but I think that dang tumor is growing like crazy, he won't lay on the side it's on, also I can tell he walks kinda funny. I put him on my bed today and he cried when I picked him up. That makes me afraid to pick him up, I think he was hurting. Don't know if it was the arthritis or the tumor.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We just removed 3 MCT's from my Pug... We are sending you and Charlie healing thoughts...............he is lucky to have a mom like you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hugs to you and dear Charlie, prayers that he does not suffer, he certainly knows he is loved!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jingles and hugs to you and Charlie. He is such a cutie. Give him lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, he is doing good, Spaghetti tonight. He was outside today with Jack actually playing a little.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good to hear!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I"m so sorry to hear you got such sad news. I'm so sad for you. I wish Charlie continual comfort and both of you love and strength. You are in my prayers.
Sarah


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I just saw the thread, I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie. You & Charlie are in my prayers.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, it really means a lot to see how many people care. We're taking it one day at a time, he was a little down today but is eating good. He had a pork chop tonight, loved it...LOL


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry about your sweet Charlie.

Can you hug him for me?

Thanks
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> Sorry about your sweet Charlie.
> 
> Can you hug him for me?
> 
> ...


sure can, gave him two hugs


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Good to hear, I just want to reach through the screen and pat his head & scratch those ears...sweet boy


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

You sound just like me i was like that with my Meg 
hugs and kisses to Charlie from Daisy and Charlie and me

Maggie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just an update, Charlie had a rough day today with mostly arthritis pain, he got his Metacam and felt a little better. The tumor is still growing very fast, it scares me to check because I can tell it gets bigger every day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Heidi give that boy a big hug and kiss from SS. Hopefully it isnt getting any bigger


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Heidi
Give that Charlie a big hug.
Did you see that thread i posted called Cancer Newsletter !!! i don't know if there are any bits that will help Charlie and you.

Maggie


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Just wondering how Charlie was doing today? I hope he enjoyed his pork chop!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Just wondering how Charlie was doing today? I hope he enjoyed his pork chop!


Little better today, he got around alot better today.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool.

He'll have his good days and not-so-good.

Glad he's gettin pampered in his old age! 

SJ


----------

